# crib



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is the crib I think I have figured pictures out.







and the side view


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good, is that your design or from plans?


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

That was featured in wood magazine. I just had my first grandchild last monday. There was also a heirloom craddle featured that I am just about done with to match.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll have to look that one up. My girlfriend is pregnant and wants to use her old white crib. I could probably(hopefully) talk her out of it with a good picture.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks very good, and I like the finish as well. I'm trying to design one, or find some good plans to go by, and I may consider this one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snipe523 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am curious as to wether or not the Mattress height is adjustable or not? I am in need of a second crib as my wife is pregnant with our second child and this looks like a very nice design. I know with the first kid I had to drop the mattress all the way to it lowest setting as soon as my son could pull himself up so he didn't tumble out of the crib.

Very nice work by he way. I also agree that the finish looks very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

Snipe-Thanks for the kind words. It is featured in wood magazine I think issue 174ish. It is the 3 in 1 bed. The mattress has 4 hole adjustment levels but you can also adjust the spring with the bolt arms above or below the actual spring allowing for 8 differant levels. I did make the additional pieces for the toddler bed and then the sides come off and you replace with rails that are sized for a full size bed. Because of the need to store the pieces for a few years I would suggest making them at a later date. It is nice to build and finish at once but my daughter lives in a single bedroom apartment for now and is space challanged. Grandpa gets to store the rest of the pieces. :thumbdown: Oh well I do have plenty of space. I was very happy with the quality of the finished product. It seams very solid. I would however consider making some minor changes. 

Uncle Ben-you should be able to get a copy of the magazine. The plans in that were very helpful and easy to follow. 

Again thanks to all for the nice words.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

jodiemeglio said:


> My girlfriend is pregnant


Congrats on that! 

"every successful plan is the sum of its parts".


Best of luck to you and yours!


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Very, very nice job.


----------



## rmiles4015 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice job. I've seen those plans and am considering making the set myself.
How did you finish the wood? Did you use plywood per the plan, or do glue-up panels?
You mentioned that you would make some changes - would you care to share what those are?
Where did you buy the rail guide and spring hardware from?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Love it... and great finish. Nice air loom.


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

gorgeous! I have a better chance a making a crib than a baby. Either way it will probably take me a while. Great work.


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you all again. Rick
The hardware I bought through rockler. Sadly it is not the right hardware for the plans in the magazine. I would try to get them through the recommended supplier in the wood mag. I did use 1/4" plywood for the ends. However I think I would make the ends to match the head and foot boards. Make extra spindles or slats rather then the solid panel. It seams to me it was suggested to use the panel for safety reasons. Not sure why if the slats are close enough. I would also glue up boards rather then use ply on the foot and head boards. Just not a big fan of plywood. The finish is oil based poly 3 coats. Good luck it was a fun project.


----------

